# Affaire d'Outreau.



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Février 2006)

J'ouvre un petit fil comme ça (Je ne sais pas s'il y en a déjà) concernant l'audition du Juge Burgaud par la commission d'enquête parlementaire que l'on peut suivre acuellement sur la 1. 
Quel est votre avis sur le fait de diffuser ceci en direct... On à l'impression que le Juge Burgaud est une sorte de "bouc émissaire" pour toutes les erreurs de justice passées....
Un exemple... une mise à mort....


----------



## iota (8 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> On à l'impression que le Juge Burgaud est une sorte de "bouc émissaire" pour toutes les erreurs de justice passées...


Il est déjà le bouc émissaire du "fiasco de l'affaire Outreau" (comme disent les journalistes).
Il a certainement une part de responsabilité, mais il n'est, tout aussi certainement, pas le seul.

@+
iota


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Février 2006)

Moi je trouve que les parlementaires  sont des hypocristes car comme ils ne mettent pas les moyens pour la justice, qu'il manque du personnel, de juge... que les juges les greffiers sont debordées, les bureaux petits...et qu'ils osent critiquer mais c'est le monde à l'envers  et qu'ils dissent a chaque election qu'ils augmenterons les credits...


----------



## Patamach (8 Février 2006)

Diffuser cette audition sur des chaines TV est une mascarade, une course au voyeurisme et au sensationnalisme digne de TF1.


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2006)

Y a pas de justice..Si c'était le cas...on le saurait depuis longtemps...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Diffuser cette audition sur des chaines TV est une mascarade, une course au voyeurisme et au sensationnalisme digne de TF1.



Et TF2 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Diffuser cette audition sur des chaines TV est une mascarade, une course au voyeurisme et au sensationnalisme digne de TF1.



Le sujet est délicat. Car il peut certes y avoir un dérapage dans le voyeurisme et le sensationnalisme, dont la télévision toutes chaînes confondues est coutumière avec les faits divers. Mais d'un autre côté, il est normal et intéressant pour nous tous qu'il soit entendu publiquement comme les acquittés.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet est délicat. Car il peut certes y avoir un dérapage dans le voyeurisme et le sensationnalisme, dont la télévision toutes chaînes confondues est coutumière avec les faits divers. Mais d'un autre côté, il est normal et intéressant pour nous tous qu'il soit entendu publiquement comme les acquittés.



Le problème c'est que les auditions des accusés n'ont pas été retransmises ailleurs que sur certaines chaînes du cable. Si les chaînes hertziennes étaient vraiment honnêtes elles auraient retransmis les auditions de tous les intervenants dans leur intégralité afin de permettre au public de se construire une réelle opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que les auditions des accusés n'ont pas été retransmises ailleurs que sur certaines chaînes du cable. Si les chaînes hertziennes étaient vraiment honnêtes elles auraient retransmis les auditions de tous les intervenants dans leur intégralité afin de permettre au public de se construire une réelle opinion.



Là, tu marques un point.


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2006)

Outreau... outrage...

Je me suis refusé à regarder ne serait-ce qu'une seconde de cette retransmission.
Elle est pourtant diffusée (il me semble) sur la chaine parlementaire depuis le début des auditions, et pour cet après-midi sur une chaine grand public (au moins).

Je me suis refusé à regarder cette émission pour la simple raison que je n'ai pas les moyens de mesurer de façon rationnelle les affirmations des uns, les dénégations de l'autre.
Je n'ai pas non plus vu le reste des auditions et ainsi je n'ai donc vraiment pas les moyens de me faire une opinion globale.

Que des innocents aient passé trois ans de leur vie en prison pour des faits non vérifiés est avéré.
Que l'un d'entre eux se soit suicidé est avéré aussi.

Que cette affaire ait connu des prolongations judiciaires extravagantes est une vérité.

Mais, diffuser cette seule audition ne rendra pas les choses plus claires.
Quel public pourrait comprendre le jargon utilisé ?
Quel public pourrait avoir un avis éclairé en ne voyant qu'une partie s'exprimer ?

Non, pour moi, cette retransmission n'est qu'une grossièreté supplémentaire dans une affaire au demeurant effrayante par ses développements.

Cette retransmission ne donnera aucune réponse à ceux qui en cherchent, ne fera qu'exaspérer ceux qui s'en offusquent et ne donnera aucune solution pour la suite tant on sait que le nerf de la guerre est l'argent.
Argent qu'on ne donnera pas à la justice.

Là aussi, c'est un fait avéré.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Outreau... outrage...
> 
> Je me suis refusé à regarder ne serait-ce qu'une seconde de cette retransmission.
> Elle est pourtant diffusée (il me semble) sur la chaine parlementaire depuis le début des auditions, et pour cet après-midi sur une chaine grand public (au moins).
> ...


D'autant plus qu'Outreau n'est que "la partie immergée de l'iceberg". Derrière cette affaire c'est tout le système pénal français qui est en cause. Car ce que les "accusés" d'Outreau ont vécu est finalement monnaie courante dans le système actuel qui se vaut infaillible et de plus en plus répressif. Toutes les personne ayant tôt ou tard eu des contacts avec la justice pénale, coupables ou non, ont été plus ou moins malmenées en fonction des circonstances.

Pour une grande partie c'est le manque de moyens et de personnel qui créent de tels dysfonctionnements.


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Février 2006)

L'année dernière il y'a eu 974 personne emprisonné pour rien...


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Février 2006)

on peut voter par SMS ??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> ..........., mais il n'est, tout aussi certainement, pas le seul.
> @+
> iota


Voilà... Pourquoi nous montrer spécialement cette audition aujourd'hui plutôt qu'une autre qui concernerait un autre juge pour une autre affaire (Et il y en a eu je peux l'imaginer...)
Hormis le côté très médiatique (et grave) de cette affaire, quel est l'intêret sinon remettre publiquement en cause le système judiciaire...?


----------



## iota (8 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... Pourquoi nous montrer spécialement cette audition aujourd'hui plutôt qu'une autre qui concernerait un autre juge pour une autre affaire


Je crois que ce genre d'audition est une première.

@+
iota


----------



## Freelancer (8 Février 2006)

Ce qui m'a le plus mis mal à l'aise dans l'audition du juge Burgaud, c'est que je n'ai pas vu un juge, tout au moins l'idée que je me faisais d'un juge. J'ai vu un mec jeune, trop jeune peut-être, qui avait du mal à s'exprimer. 

Après la boulangère, l'huissier, l'infirmière, un notable de plus à ajouter  : le juge?
Je ne souhaite pas mettre la souffrance du juge Burgaud au même plan que la souffrance des acquittés. Il avait l'air lui aussi d'une victime, lui qui est chargé de rendre la justice.

Je ne connais pas assez le système judiciaire, sa hiérarchie, pour dire "il aurait du se rendre compte, il aurait du faire cela". La question que je me pose, c'est avait-il un supérieur à qui en référer, ou a-t-il été lâché seul avec le dossier?

Ou ma pire hypothèse, celle qui me fait frémir, c'est voulait-il seulement faire un "coup" pour sa carrière?


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

Qui somme nous pour pouvoir juger un juge? on croit rêver dites moi. Le simple fait qu'on en parle ici, qu'on soit matraqué partout avec cette audition, que cette affaire ait été à ce point médiatisée à l'époque (où tout le monde voulait des coupables et vite) en dit long sur la lente mais sûre dérive...il ne vous est pas venu une seconde à l'esprit la responsabilité politique derrière tout cela: si la commission parlementaire voulait siéger à huis clos, elle le pouvait...pourquoi alors?...démagogie pure et simple. On peut également imaginer certains parlementaires se mettrent en scène, au passage.
Encore un peu et on en reviendrait aux tribunaux populaires, tiens. 
C'est pas un coincidence si la diffusion a été faite à l'heure habituelle des telefilms


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

L'avis d'un avocat


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> L'avis d'un avocat



Merci pour le lien  
Laissons la plume à ceux qui ont raison gardée....
Laissons à TF1, journaleux et tristes politiques, le reste  
Le drame dans cette triste et grave histoire, est que le citoyen, monsieur tout-le-monde, n'apprendra rien; rien qui lui donne l'embryon d'une réflexion ou l'amorce de solutions, parce que notre société est basé sur la lâcheté et l'individualisme. Il n'y aucune prise de consciences des foules, mais simplement la manipulation opportuniste d'une classe politique à la dérive, bien assistée d'un puissant arsenal médiatique digne de dictatures bananières ...
Dans une semaine on en entendra plus parler.... Aux oubliettes les réformes indispensable et l'octroi d'un budget digne d'une république démocratique.
Bonne nuit à tous.
P-S.  Je vis au quotidien avec un(e) juge d'instruction !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Marrant personne n'a fait la contrepétrie foireuse


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2006)

Il y a une chose que j'aime, c'est la democratie a l'americaine. Ca y est, je vous entends vous gausser sur Bush, la Floride, les elections avec des machines truquees, le fric des campagnes electorales, Kennedy et tout et tout... N'empeche, dites ce que vous voulez, c'est le systeme le moins mauvais, dans une societe pourtant en general tres individualiste ou chacun devrait chercher a tirer la couverture a soi (on n'est pas dans les pays scandinaves).

Et ca marche. Avec des hauts et des bas. Ca marche. Il y a des commissions d'enquete, une vraie liberte de presse, des contre-pouvoirs, qui fait que les mechants (il y en a toujours) ne peuvent pas de considerer indefiniement au-dessus des lois. Ou alors c'est qu'ils abondent dans l'interet de la majorite. Bien sur que ca arrive, mais globalement c'est quand meme la majorite qui est ecoutee, et le pays va dans le sens de la majorite.

"Le pays des droits de l'homme" (violons) depuis 1789 aurait bien fait de s'inspirer de l'annee 1776. Ca nous aurait epargne une sanglante revolution, une guerre civile, un Robespierre, un Empire, un autre Empire, une societe d'aristo-bourgeois et de burgo-aristos... Bon ok, ce que je dis ne veut plus rien dire  Mais notre democratie a mis tres longtemps a se construire, et au bout d'un siecle on avait encore Dreyfus, puis deux grosses guerres ou la politique aurait pu avoir un role benefique.

Tout ca pour dire que cette rediffusion, meme si derivant vers le voyeurisme ou le lynchage, va vers plus de transparence. C'est une bonne chose, et c'est ce que je veux en retenir.


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

Pour info: les juges d'instructions instruisent 5% des affaires ...... Et ce sont les jurés des cours d'assise qui "jugent" et octroient des peines .................. 
Faut arrêter le délire qui consiste à réduire ainsi la justice française !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

pour reprendre un post sur la justice américaine.

Il ne faut pas oublier que aux US; un suspect "négocie" les charges contre lui. C'est à dire qu'en fonction de sa capacité à payer une armée d'avocats il peut obtenir clémence ou au contraire être chargé.

Il suffit de voir le nombre "d'erreur judiciaire" qui mènent au couloir de la mort. Si les mêmes avaient eu les moyens, ils n'y seraient pas.

Tout à fait d'accord sur l'age du juge. Mais ce matin, j'ai vu une interview d'une juge d'instruction qui disait qu'à peu près la moitié de ses dossiers concernaient des affaires de moeurs: viol, pédo.... Elle était aussi jeune que le juge Burgaud! Comment peut on confier des truc aussi délicat à des personnes non aguerries? La justice manque de moyens. Enfin, n'oublions pas que faute et faute il y a eu; il n'était pas seul. Pourquoi les autres intervenant de la justice ne sont elles pas citées elles aussi?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Faut être un peu plus précis ! erreurs judiciaires : des chiffres ? et pour le fait des moyens l'équation n'est à mon avis pas si simple que le nombre et la qualité des avocats, même si celà a une influence. C'est un sacré raccourci pour moi et absolument pas rattachable aux US : en europe c'est le même principe.


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus qu'Outreau n'est que "la partie _*immergée*_ de l'iceberg".



Ouf, tout ne va donc pas si mal !


----------



## krystof (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur le côté "cirque médiatique", il faut préciser que c'est le juge lui-même qui a choisi que son audition soit publique, et donc télévisée, et non à huis-clos.




Il était utile de le préciser.


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> La justice manque de moyens. Enfin, n'oublions pas que faute et faute il y a eu; il n'était pas seul. Pourquoi les autres intervenant de la justice ne sont elles pas citées elles aussi?



Ils ne sont pas cités par la presse .... mais la commission d'enquête parlementaire continue aujourd'hui et les jours suivant pour entendre tous les protagonistes de cette "aventure" et justement, comme je le soulignais plus haut, pour les médias, c'est déjà fini.... Le petit juge dans l'arène c'est vendeur! La réalité, cela ne les intéresse pas. 

Je vous (ré) invite, si vous avez le temps, à lire L'avis d'un avocat et encore


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Février 2006)

Vous ne regardez pas les séries policières à la télé?
La présomption d'innocence n'est infirmée que dans le cas de preuves contraires.

-Le flic- Nous avons de fortes présomptions de sa culpabilité.
-Le magistrat-Nous ne pouvons l'inculper sur des suppositions et des témoignages biens légers
.
Dans l'affaire d'Outreau la presomption d'innocencen'a pas joué,(celle bien chère aux politiciens et autres nantis)  Il faut croire que le juge d'instruction  avait des preuves formelles de la culpabilité des prévenus.....Où sont-elles?
Après trois ans, on dit aux prévenus que leurs droits on été bafoués...veuillez nous excuser....

Les instructions ne sont pas les mêmes pour tout le monde....que vous soyez riche ou miséreux etc...etc.
En attendant, trois ans de la vie d'innocents ont été galvaudées.... et vous verrez qu'en conclusion ce sera la faute à personne...tout le monde peut se tromper


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'affaire d'Outreau la presomption d'innocencen'a pas joué,(celle bien chère aux politiciens et autres nantis)  Il faut croire que le juge d'instruction  avait des preuves formelles de la culpabilité des prévenus.....Où sont-elles?



Tu sembles bien " léger " pour affirmer de telles choses... Tu connais le dossier ?
Des enfants qui affirment avoir été violé, un contexte "Dutroux", des politiques qui demandent des "têtes" et des citoyens aussi ....



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> près trois ans, on dit aux prévenus que leurs droits on été bafoués...veuillez nous excuser....



Ils ont été jugé coupables à la suite d'un procès et jugés par toi et moi, les jurés ....



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Les instructions ne sont pas les mêmes pour tout le monde....que vous soyez riche ou miséreux etc...etc.



le summum de la bêtise et du lieux commun



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, trois ans de la vie d'innocents ont été galvaudées.... et vous verrez qu'en conclusion ce sera la faute à personne...tout le monde peut se tromper



No comment ,maintenant après ce genre de commentaire  :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Février 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Tu sembles bien " léger " pour affirmer de telles choses... Tu connais le dossier ?



Non....Mais je connais le mien...


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2006)

Moi, ce qui me choque c'est que la seule défense de ce juge consiste a enfoncer ses collègue en niant ses fautes.

Cette commission n'est pas la pour condamner mais comprendre, je ne trouve pas qu'il aide beaucoup a comprendre ce fiasco et se remettre en cause 

Dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur le côté "cirque médiatique" _(je n'ai pas vu, et pour cause, la retransmission de l'audition)_, il faut préciser que c'est le juge lui-même qui a choisi que son audition soit publique, et donc télévisée, et non à huis-clos.
> 
> 
> Il me semble aussi (je m'étais dit cela en entendant parler de lui au début de l'affaire) que mettre un magistrat aussi jeune à l'instruction d'un dossier aussi lourd et inédit était une erreur monumentale.
> :rateau:


 
Cela ne vous rappelle-t-il pas le juge de l'affaire dite du "Petit Grégory" ? Dans cette affaire aussi un jeune juge, inexpérimenté, influençable, et carrément phagocyté par certains journalistes. Rappelons que ce terrible fait divers a causé un mort pendant l'instruction (celle de Bernard Laroche au sujet duquel on ne connaîtra probablement rien de la vérité). Un journaliste de Radio-France a récemment révélé que ce jeune juge avait inculpé la mère du petit Grégory sous l'influence directe de certains journalistes. Et pourtant rien n'a été fait pour prévenir ce type d'instruction cahotique, confiée à "un bleu".

Autre chose : j'ai entendu dire que le budget de la Justice en France était l'un des plus faibles d'Europe. Quelqu'un a-t-il confirmation ?


Avis personnel : sans faire le lynchage de Burgaud, je trouve qu'il aurait pu avoir au moins un mot de compassion à l'égard des ex-inculpés. Simple affaire d'humanité.


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose : j'ai entendu dire que le budget de la Justice en France était l'un des plus faibles d'Europe. Quelqu'un a-t-il confirmation ?


ICI

Pour info, le nombre de magistrat actuellement en france, est le même que ........ sous Napoléon III


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> (.....)
> Avis personnel : sans faire le lynchage de Burgaud, je trouve qu'il aurait pu avoir au moins un mot de compassion à l'égard des ex-inculpés. Simple affaire d'humanité.


Il l'a fait... et cela à même été remarqué par un des membre de la commission.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> le summum de la bêtise et du lieux commun
> 
> No comment ,maintenant après ce genre de commentaire  :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



On n'oublie pas de rester zen sinon je vous promet une justice expéditive, et il n'y aura pas d'erreur judiciaire qui tienne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ouvre un petit fil comme ça (Je ne sais pas s'il y en a déjà) concernant l'audition du Juge Burgaud par la commission d'enquête parlementaire que l'on peut suivre acuellement sur la 1.
> Quel est votre avis sur le fait de diffuser ceci en direct... On à l'impression que le Juge Burgaud est une sorte de "bouc émissaire" pour toutes les erreurs de justice passées....
> Un exemple... une mise à mort....



Pour information la chaîne parlementaire diffuse les auditions depuis le début et le fera jusqu'à la fin. Pour ceux qui ont eu la curiosité et la possibilité de suivre les audiences, le bouc émissaire en question est donc loin d'en être un pour les raisons qui suivent. D'une part, et ceci a été souligné par le président de la chambre, tous les acteurs de la machine judiciaire ont été et vont continuer à être entendus et d'autre part parce que le juge Burgaud a choisi l'audition publique. Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi il aurait été le seul à être entendu à huit-clos. De plus, il me semble que vu son probable passage devant l'Ordre, il était pour lui plus intelligent de choisir cette option pour donner au moins l'impression d'un soucis d'équité vis-à-vis des acquittés... La seule fausse note semble être qu'il a tout de même trouvé nécessaire d'être assisté de deux conseillers qui ne se privent pas de parler à sa place. Mais il est vrai qu'il semble être bien loin du dossier et quelque peu perdu dans ses pensées calmées à coup d'antidépresseurs sans doute. Que TF1 en fasse une émission à la Starac c'est un autre problème, on a l'habitude. De là à parler de "mise à mort" c'est aller peut-être un peu vite. Il y a eu tout de même deux morts (l'un en prison et l'autre suite au traumatisme de l'incarcération de son fils), une tentative de suicide et 14 personnes mises en accusation à tord et "mises à mort" pour reprendre ton terme dans les médias pendant des mois lors de l'instruction de l'affaire. Sans compter ce qu'on subit les familles dont les enfants des acquittés. En ce qui concerne la justice des pauvres : on voit difficilement un Bernard Tapie, un Juppé passer 14 mois en prison sans avocat, bizarrement...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

Moi je dis qu'il faudrait aussi mettre en accusation les parlementaires, cela fat 20 ans que nous dit qu'il faut de la collégialité dans les cours, mais faute de moyen... on en voit les résultats aujourd'hui, car faute d'argent les tribunaux sont rebordées, les juges traitent 100 dossier en même temps et que les greffiers sont "hyper"debordée.Le pire c'est que depuis 10 ans on a des rapports parlementaire dessus mais ils sont toujours oublié et les parlementaires ne donnent pas d'argent...ils sont responsable eux aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Citation:
Posté par *Jose Culot*
_Les instructions ne sont pas les mêmes pour tout le monde....que vous soyez riche ou miséreux etc...etc._


le summum de la bêtise et du lieux commun (citation d'Alycastre)

Là je te trouve un peu dur Alycastre, car c'est du La Fontaine :
_Selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable_
_Les jugements de cour vous rendront blanc ou noir_

Je veux croire qu'heureusement notre démocratie représente un progrès depuis l'absolutisme d'un Louis 14, mais nous ne vivons pas dans une démocratie pure et parfaite non plus. L'injustice sociale existe toujours. Entre une vision "tous pourris", poujadiste, et l'angélisme naïf, je pense sincèrement qu'on peut trouver un juste milieu, non ?


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a fait... et cela à même été remarqué par un des membre de la commission.


Oui il l'a fait au tout début de l'audition


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

Je regrette de me répéter: beaucoup font un amalgame entre la possibilité (financière) de disposer d'un (brillant) avocat, et le travail d'un magistrat instructeur ......
Cela laisse supposer deux choses; d'une part qu'il n'existe pas d'aide juridictionnelle et d'avocat commis ... Et d'autre part, que le magistrat instruit systématiquement à charge si le justiciable est mal ou peu défendu...!!!
Je ne suis pas magistrat, mais seulement l'époux de magistrat   et je pense qu'en ces temps difficiles, il est plus judicieux d'écouter ou de lire l'avis des personnes compétentes et posées  que nos chers journalistes et politiciens. Il est quand même étrange, vous ne trouvez pas, que ce soit, en ce moment, les  (nombreux) avocats qui semblent les plus choqués par ce tintamarre !!!
Et il serait aussi souhaitable, même si cela semble fastidieux, qu'avant de poster, chacun lise l'ensemble des autres posts..... Cela éviterait bien des méprises  
Alors jetez un oeil ICIet là


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *Jose Culot*
> _Les instructions ne sont pas les mêmes pour tout le monde....que vous soyez riche ou miséreux etc...etc._
> 
> Je veux croire qu'heureusement notre démocratie représente un progrès depuis l'absolutisme d'un Louis 14, mais nous ne vivons pas dans une démocratie pure et parfaite non plus. L'injustice sociale existe toujours. Entre une vision "tous pourris", poujadiste, et l'angélisme naïf, je pense sincèrement qu'on peut trouver un juste milieu, non ?



Voir....Le crédit lyonais....Chirac....Le sang contaminé....Les diams congolais...Geert Hamers...dans le désordre,.et j'en passe. Pourquoi se géner la vox populi ferme sa g.....
Je suis Belge et nous avons les mêmes problèmes de scandales "minimisés". Nous avons aussi le code Napoléon.....Napo il est mort depuis longtemps....on va lui faire porter le chapeau.

Plus de sous pour la justice....ça va surement rendre les magistrats plus clairvoyants.

Liberté en France comme en Belgique....nous spommes de plus en plus surveillés et maternés...en venant au monde on a déjà son n° d'identification.
Egalité.....Quand un politicien prononce ce mot; tous les chaussons aux pommes se mettent à rigoler dans les vitrines des boulangers.
Fraternité....je préfère fermer ma g.....Voir ce qui s'est passé dernièrement dans les banlieues.


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Février 2006)

Pour Alycastre....J'aimerai que lors d'un "cité" tu te donnes la peine de retirer ce qui n'est pas de mon cru.
C'est comme ça que l'on peut amener des preuves évidentes.....Voyez ce qu'il a écrit.


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

Désolé, je n'ai fais que "citer" un post de jul29, mais citation dans citation, en effet, cela prête à confusion ... :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Plus de sous pour la justice....ça va surement rendre les magistrats plus clairvoyants.
> 
> 
> Egalité.....Quand un politicien prononce ce mot; tous les chaussons aux pommes se mettent à rigoler dans les vitrines des boulangers.
> Fraternité...je préfère fermer ma g.....Voir ce qui s'est passé dernièrement dans les banlieues.



Pas plus clairvoyant mais ils pourrons mieux travailler et éviter les erreurs.Et quand ils ont un bureau de 10 m2 avec des piles de dossiers qui traînent partout faute de place... Ce qu'il faut n'est pas de reformer notre justice ou du moins faire des reformes juste mais mettre a la disposition de la justice des moyens a la hauteur de ses ambitions et de son devoir.

Prenons un exemple, les parlementaires disent qu'il faudrait plus de collégialité   encore faut-il mettre les moyens dessus car 3 magistrats coûte plus cher qu'un seul, et 1 juge unique n'est pas forcement inique (sic!):rateau: 
Par contre de l'argent pour les buffet d'un parti politique invité par notre (très ) cher président (payer par les contribuables) là il y'en a!! mais pour le peuple y'en a jamais -> quand un ministre de l'économie dit que la France doit se serrer la ceinture car elle vit au dessus de ses moyens (sic!)  mais que l'argent coule a flot pour les politiciens alors la non  -> il est plus facile de demander aux autres que de le faire soi-même!.


----------



## reineman (9 Février 2006)

moi de ce que j'ai vu de son audition, le mec n'a pas été fichu de faire une phrase en français correct...j'ai meme rien compris de ce qu'il disait...j'ai eu pitié, tellement il avait l'air à la ramasse. ça m'a sideré!... c'est quand meme un juge d'instruction, il doit avoir un minimum de capacité à gerer le stress tout en restant concentré sur son propos et tout en restant clair et compréhensible.


----------



## hunjord (9 Février 2006)

En étant absolument opposé à cette fumisterie médiatique, j'ai quand même regardé car ma moitié vient de preter serment à l'ENM la semaine dernière, d'ailleurs avec tout ce bordel d'outreau, qui est tant médiatisé elle est furtivement apparu sur les chaines de TV, elle s'est fait harcelé par (et je mesurerais pas mes mots...)*******s de journaleux, agressifs, tels des charognards, qui veulent piéger le jeune auditeur de justice, avec leur reporting à scandales et à sensations, ceci étant une parenthèse....que je ferme...Moi ce que je peux vous dire c'est qu'avant de concevoir que ma puce a llait devenir magistrat, je mettais cette fonction à un niveau digne des plus hautes strates....maintenant, je vis avec elle, donc un futur juge, qui est une personne sensible avec ses forces, ses faiblesse, ses convictions....elle est comme moi, mais ne fais pas le même job...elle prendra ses fonctions a 27ans et demi, n'aura pas d'expériences, juste un parcours universitaire exceptionnel, beaucoup de boulot et de réussitte aux concours. au fur et à mesure elle évoluera dans son job, tout comme moi, et pourra manager de plus en plus de grosses ou complexes affaires, tout en restant une femme attachante, aimante, maman de p'tit bout de chou....un juge c'est comme nous...Burgaud, c'est encore un jeune qui se fait fusiller par une commission médiatisé...pour conclure,  je dirais simplement ca...moi, je suis ingé en Bureau d'étude, je ne confierais pas la conduite du dévelopement d'une navette spatiale à jeune promu sorti de l'école...donc effetivement; les problèmes de justice sont ailleurs que sur cette affaire, organisation, moyen....
ET je le redis, je conchie ces enfoirés de journaleux télévistiques....désolé, si il y en ici..


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Et je le redis, je conchie ces enfoirés de journaleux télévistiques....désolé, si il y en ici..




J'en connais un qui ne sera pas trop content de lire ça:rateau:  notre administrateur preferée Benjamin est en effet journaliste :rose:


----------



## hunjord (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui ne sera pas trop content de lire ça:rateau:  notre administrateur preferée Benjamin est en effet journaliste :rose:


Si il pratique un journalisme correct, cela ne lui ai pas destiné...


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

honjord, ...... voilà une bien (vive) belle déclaration d'amour 
je veux parler de ta moitié ...
La mienne cela fait 20 ans quelle a prêté serment, et sur France 2 l'autre soir, au JT de 20 heures, elle c'est permis de dire au journaliste que dans les mêmes conditions, elle aurait peut être agit de la même façon ..........


----------



## hunjord (9 Février 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> honjord, ...... voilà une bien (vive) belle déclaration d'amour


:rateau: c'est de manière surtout à humaniser la fonction de magistrat en l'illustrant, par ce qui est vrai...une bien belle histoire d'amour:love: 
Merci:rateau:
Moi ce que j'aime ici, a MAcG, c'est qu'il y a des gens qui me comprennent....


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: c'est de manière surtout à humaniser la fonction de magistrat en l'illustrant, par ce qui est vrai...une bien belle histoire d'amour:love:
> Merci:rateau:



Mais tu as parfaitement raison les magistrats sont des etres humains et pas  les bouches de la loi:rose:


----------



## hunjord (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as parfaitement raison les magistrats sont des etres humains et pas  les bouches de la loi:rose:


et même des fois ils picolent aussi....:casse: , font les mêmes trucs que nous quand ils sont jeunes, dingue, qui l'aurait cru?!  

Pis même, y en a qu'on même des Macs et des Nanos...encore plus dingue


----------



## reineman (9 Février 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ..un juge c'est comme nous...Burgaud, c'est encore un jeune qui se fait fusiller par une commission médiatisé...pour conclure,


 moauis..peut etre que sans le revers des journalistes, on en aurait jamais entendu parler de cette affaire... comme tas d'autres scandales...
De plus je crois pas qu'un juge, ça soit comme "nous". c'est une maniere un peu facile de les éxonérer des fautes qui peuvent incomber à leur énorme responsabilité. Faudrait préciser d'ailleurs qui est ce 'nous'.
Etre juge, ca requiere des qualités  que moi j'ai pas par exemple, qualité d'humilité, de bon sens, facultés de penser contre soi meme, d'avoir l'ouverture d'esprit d'instruire à charge et à décharge, ne pas se laisser infléchir par des influences, les pressions médiatiques, politiques, financieres et catera.Ce sont des qualités morales de haut niveau je trouve.
Quant au cirque médiatique, c'est burgot qui l'a désiré, c'est donc un peu idiot d'en d'accabler les médias. Il était libre de refuser cette médiatisation là, il ne l'a pas fait . Il savait pertinemment dans quoi il allait tomber.


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moauis..peut etre que sans le revers des journalistes, on en aurait jamais entendu parler de cette affaire... comme tas d'autres scandales...
> De plus je crois pas qu'un juge, ça soit comme "nous". c'est une maniere un peu facile de les éxonérer des fautes qui peuvent incomber à leur énorme responsabilité. Faudrait préciser d'ailleurs qui est ce 'nous'.
> Etre juge, ca requiere des qualités  que moi j'ai pas par exemple, qualité d'humilité, de bon sens, facultés de penser contre soi meme, d'avoir l'ouverture d'esprit d'instruire à charge et à décharge, ne pas se laisser infléchir par des influences, les pressions médiatiques, politiques, financieres et catera.Ce sont des qualités morales de haut niveau je trouve.
> Quant au cirque médiatique, c'est burgot qui l'a désiré, c'est donc un peu idiot d'en d'accabler les médias. Il était libre de refuser cette médiatisation, il ne l'a pas fait . Il savait pertinemment dans quoi il allait tomber.




On voit que tu ne fais pas de droit, tu comprendrais plus facilement....


----------



## reineman (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On voit que tu ne fais pas de droit, tu comprendrais plus facilement....


C 'est sur!... le mec qui s'est pendu en taule, si il avait fait du droit, il aurait compris plus facilement pourquoi il se pend. c'est intelligent ça.
- si!... j'ai fait une année de droit mais j'ai bifurqué vers lettres classique en fin de premiere année. j'étais pas fait pour le droit, voilà tout.


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> C 'est sur!... le mec qui s'est pendu en taule, si il avait fait du droit, il aurait compris plus facilement pourquoi il se pend. c'est intelligent ça.




Le rapport?


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2006)

Désolé, je n'ai qu'à peine survolé le sujet, mon message est "épidermique" :hein: 
Le peu de minutes que j'ai aperçu depuis 24/48 heures sur les "principales" chaînes de télé me font visualiser immédiatement l'affiche du film "L'aveu", avec Y.Montand et ses lunettes anapurnesques.
Le traitement de cette affaire par les médias, c'est vraiment le retour ou la poursuite des procès "staliniens". Merci Arlette Chabot, PPDA, Pujadas et Cie... L'avenir s'annonce pire que le passé, et ça c'est ignoble. En tout cas eux le sont, confits dans leur(s)  perpétuel(s) alibi(s) de journalistes "au-dessus de la mélée et de tout reproche, cher monsieur j'ai MA carte de journaliste et VOUS m'avez mal compris".
:affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On voit que tu ne fais pas de droit, tu comprendrais plus facilement....


Tu n'as pas finis ta première année*  

Si un étudiant de géol me fait le même discours je lui fous la honte...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas finis ta première année



certes mais il y'a étude et passion :love: 
Et avec nos profs et chargé de Td nous en parlons


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

Merde alors: 
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à reineman."


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Quant au cirque médiatique, c'est burgot qui l'a désiré, c'est donc un peu idiot d'en d'accabler les médias. Il était libre de refuser cette médiatisation là, il ne l'a pas fait . Il savait pertinemment dans quoi il allait tomber.




Il semblerait, vu comment ça a tourné, qu'il ne savait pas trop justement...
Et la je ris. 
A gorge déployée.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On voit que tu ne fais pas de droit, tu comprendrais plus facilement....



Cette remarque est pour partie vrai. Quand on connaît les lois pénales, on se rend compte bien souvent que le juge dans cette affaire n'a fait qu'appliquer la loi. 
Il a certes effectué des erreurs et n'a pas toujours correctement instruit à charge et à décharge, mais il a avant tout usé de l'arsenal législatif que lui ont offert les parlementaires.

Les députés de la commission d'enquête s'étonnent de la dureté des méthodes employées et du fait que la procédure pénale ne prend toujours en compte "l'humain", mais ils oublient trop vite que ce sont eux qui ont voté tout un ensemble de textes de plus en plus répressif.


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Cette remarque est pour partie vrai. Quand on connaît les lois pénales, on se rend compte bien souvent que le juge dans cette affaire n'a fait qu'appliquer la loi.
> Il a certes effectué des erreurs et n'a pas toujours correctement instruit à charge et à décharge, mais il a avant tout usé de l'arsenal législatif que lui ont offert les parlementaires.
> 
> Les députés de la commission d'enquête s'étonnent de la dureté des méthodes employées et du fait que la procédure pénale ne prend toujours en compte "l'humain", mais ils oublient trop vite que ce sont eux qui ont voté tout un ensemble de textes de plus en plus répressif.




Bien dit  et se sont eux aussi qui votent les budgets


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Quant au cirque médiatique, c'est burgot qui l'a désiré, c'est donc un peu idiot d'en d'accabler les médias. Il était libre de refuser cette médiatisation là, il ne l'a pas fait . Il savait pertinemment dans quoi il allait tomber.



Faudrait peut-être un jour se tenir informé avant de telles assertions....
Tout d'abord, c'est Mr Burgaud, pas burgot .... révélateur ce genre de négligence  
Secundo, le magistrat n'a jamais demandé à être filmé, la seule chose qu'il est acceptée, c'est de comparaître en public et non pas à huit clos....
C'est la commission parlementaire qui a organisé la convocation de l'ENSEMBLE des protagonistes.Et c'est cette commission qui en a décidé TOUTES les modalités (suivant des règles bien précises)
La médiatisation de l'ensemble n'est donc absolument pas le fait des auditionnés.
Le terme de "juge" d'instruction est un terme impropre... Dans les faits, on dit "magistrat instructeur" car ce juge ne juge rien, il coordonne la recherche d'éléments susceptible de comprendre et d'approcher la vérité .... Il est aidé pour cela d'auxiliaires de justices (police, gendarmerie, experts et j'en passe ) qui font bien, pas bien, mal, très bien, peu, entravent, négligent, s'accrochent, se décarcassent ........... tous sous des tutelles autres, et pas du tout indépendantes . Je vous laisse "juge" du résultat !!! Tout un programme !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Février 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être un jour se tenir informé avant de telles assertions....
> Tout d'abord, c'est Mr Burgaud, pas burgot .... révélateur ce genre de négligence
> Secundo, le magistrat n'a jamais demandé à être filmé, la seule chose qu'il est accepté, c'est de comparaître en public et non pas à huit clos....
> C'est la commission parlementaire qui a organisé la convocation de l'ENSEMBLE des protagonistes.Et c'est cette commission qui en a décidé TOUTES les modalités (suivant des règles bien précises)
> La médiatisation de l'ensemble n'est donc absolument pas le fait des auditionnés.



A ce propos, il y a un très bon article dans le monde qui sous entend que certains députés de ladite commission en profite pour effectuer leur publicité, et ont des messages pré-électoraux :

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3232,36-739053@51-736629,0.html


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, il y a un très bon article dans le monde qui sous entend que certains députés de ladite commission en profite pour effectuer leur publicité, et ont des messages pré-électoraux :
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3232,36-739053@51-736629,0.html



On peut citer guigou (sans faire de politique) ancienne  ministre de la justice sous le précèdent gouvernement, elle a eu des rapports sur la justice et elle n'a pas fait grand chose et aujourd'hui elle siège dans cette commission et critique le système judiciaire mais ou va t-on?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On peut citer guigou (sans faire de politique) ancienne ministre de la justice sous le précèdent gouvernement, elle a eu des rapports sur la justice et elle n'a pas fait grand chose et aujourd'hui elle siège dans cette commission et critique le système judiciaire mais ou va t-on?


Je crois qu'on a bien compris ton message : les politiciens c'est rien que des nuls. 
Tu es encore un peu jeune pour radoter.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on a bien compris ton message : les politiciens c'est rien que des nuls.
> Tu es encore un peu jeune pour radoter.


Et la fougue alors? Et les élans juvéniles, t'en fais quoi?

Tu respectes vraiment rien...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on a bien compris ton message : les politiciens c'est rien que des nuls.
> Tu es encore un peu jeune pour radoter.



J'ai pas dit ça , mais ce qui m'agace c'est l'hypocrisie de beaucoup d'homme politique (femme comprise), heuressement il en existe des bons


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2006)

[mode vieux c o n]

*Tous pourris*

[/mode vieux c o n]


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2006)

l'Homme n'est pas abouti, n'est pas parfait, alors pourquoi la Justice des Hommes le serait ? Pourquoi serait elle protégée, isolée, loin de tous maux, d'erreurs ? C'est léger comme réflexion, mais dans tous les milieux humains (politique, associatif, dirigeants) y en a des foireux, c'est comme ça ! C'est inérant à l'homme, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit ça , mais ce qui m'agace c'est l'hypocrisie de beaucoup d'homme politique (femme comprise), heuressement il en existe des bons


Sarkosy et De Villier je suppose..


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2006)

_je sens doucement que la tournure politique que prend insidieusement ce fil le même vers la fin_​


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sarkosy et De Villier je suppose..



Tu as fumé:rateau:


Rassure toi Nephou je ne vais certainement pas parler politique ici


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _je sens doucement que la tournure politique que prend insidieusement ce fil le même vers la fin_​




Euh...
Tu nous diras le nombre de posts qui reste?

...
Nan, c'est pour une connerie...


----------



## hunjord (10 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moauis..peut etre que sans le revers des journalistes, on en aurait jamais entendu parler de cette affaire... comme tas d'autres scandales...
> De plus je crois pas qu'un juge, ça soit comme "nous". c'est une maniere un peu facile de les éxonérer des fautes qui peuvent incomber à leur énorme responsabilité. Faudrait préciser d'ailleurs qui est ce 'nous'.
> Etre juge, ca requiere des qualités  que moi j'ai pas par exemple, qualité d'humilité, de bon sens, facultés de penser contre soi meme, d'avoir l'ouverture d'esprit d'instruire à charge et à décharge, ne pas se laisser infléchir par des influences, les pressions médiatiques, politiques, financieres et catera.Ce sont des qualités morales de haut niveau je trouve.
> Quant au cirque médiatique, c'est burgot qui l'a désiré, c'est donc un peu idiot d'en d'accabler les médias. Il était libre de refuser cette médiatisation là, il ne l'a pas fait . Il savait pertinemment dans quoi il allait tomber.


Nous...c'est nous..c'est pas parceque moi je suis ingé que j'ai j'ai un G5 greffé dans le bulbe rachidien


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Février 2006)

Il n'empèche, ce magistrat instructeur,il s'est trompé *18 fois*. Il a envoyé en préventive 18 personnes de longs mois en prison.
Il avait un dossier par inculpé et a eu 18 fois l'occasion d'entrevoir la vérité. Il n'a quand même pas reçu les 18 inculpés enssemble dans son bureau de 10m carré et envoyer en prison le tout, sans avoir réfléchi sur chacun des cas.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Il n'empèche, ce magistrat instructeur,il s'est trompé *18 fois*. Il a envoyé en préventive 18 personnes de longs mois en prison.
> Il avait un dossier par inculpé et a eu 18 fois l'occasion d'entrevoir la vérité. Il n'a quand même pas reçu les 18 inculpés enssemble dans son bureau de 10m carré et envoyer en prison le tout, sans avoir réfléchi sur chacun des cas.



secret de l'instruction


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Dns l'express de cette semaine, il y a 170 personnes condamnées injustement. Les rapports ADN l'ont prouvés...

Le blême est qu'ils doivent attendre des années pour démontrer leur innocence. Je ne suis pas anti américain, je veux juste considérer les faits. Dans les 2 cas, il y a disfonctionnement.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> Dns l'express de cette semaine, il y a 170 personnes condamnées injustement. Les rapports ADN l'ont prouvés...
> 
> Le blême est qu'ils doivent attendre des années pour démontrer leur innocence. Je ne suis pas anti américain, je veux juste considérer les faits. Dans les 2 cas, il y a disfonctionnement.


170 sur combien ? et en europe ? c'est pas nouveau les erreurs, c'est triste mais difficilement évitable.

Ah dans l'oreillette on me souffle un message de Dreyfus : "c'est pas moi".


----------



## Alycastre (10 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Il n'empèche, ce magistrat instructeur,il s'est trompé *18 fois*. Il a envoyé en préventive 18 personnes de longs mois en prison.
> Il avait un dossier par inculpé et a eu 18 fois l'occasion d'entrevoir la vérité. Il n'a quand même pas reçu les 18 inculpés enssemble dans son bureau de 10m carré et envoyer en prison le tout, sans avoir réfléchi sur chacun des cas.



Encore une fois, tu ne connais rien aux procédures et tu n'es pas le seul....
Cela fait des années que le "juge" d'instruction ne "met" pas en détention, c'est le JLD, (juge des libertés et de la détention) ...:mouais: C'était après nos chères affaires politico-financières !!!!!


----------



## jahrom (10 Février 2006)

D'après vous, en cas d'erreur, vaut il mieux mettre un innocent en prison, ou laisser un coupable en liberté ???


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'après vous, en cas d'erreur, vaut il mieux mettre un innocent en prison, ou laisser un coupable en liberté ???



Aucune idée ...
Les deux me semblent intolérables


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

170 innocents qui étaient condamnés à mort. (je viens de recevoir le journal et j'avoue, je ne l'ai pas lu en détail).

Je crois qu'à la base, le système américain prévoit que c'est à l'accusation de faire la preuve de la culpalbilité mais avec le temps, une certaine déviance est intervenue qui fait qu'aujourd'hui l'accusation  dit qui est coupable et de fait on arrive à un système équivalent au notre qui veut que l'accusé doit faire la preuve de son innocence. 

Encore une fois, je ne suis ni pro ni anti américain, je pense juste que la justice doit se remettre en cause car elle n'est plus forcément adaptée dans ses méthodes. Ceci dit, je ne suis pas un spécialiste je ne peux donc pas prétendre avoir un avis déterminant.


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup d'homme politique (femme comprise)



  
Je vous le disais hier : une par jour, et c'est un minimum !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'après vous, en cas d'erreur, vaut il mieux mettre un innocent en prison, ou laisser un coupable en liberté ???




*Ouais c'est vrai ça, bonne question*
mais parce que l'innocent est nourri-logé tout de même


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais c'est vrai ça, bonne question*
> mais parce que l'innocent est nourri-logé tout de même


...et blanchi... au bout de 18 mois !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, tu ne connais rien aux procédures et tu n'es pas le seul....
> Cela fait des années que le "juge" d'instruction ne "met" pas en détention, c'est le JLD, (juge des libertés et de la détention) ...:mouais: C'était après nos chères affaires politico-financières !!!!!



Nous avons tous compris que tout le monde n'a pas ta rigueur scientifique, ni l'avantage d'avoir un conjoint dans la profession  Pour ce qui est du reste, le problème et bien là justement :  dans l'absence évidente de doute dans la tête des diffèrents intervenants... Alors est-ce une question travail mal fait ? Le dossier contenait tout de même des éléments qui auraient pu créer ce doute... Pourquoi certains avocats se sont plaints d'avoir été obligés de taper du point sur la table pour que les propos des accusateurs de leur client lors des confrontations soient actés ? Pourquoi dans certains cas ne l'ont-ils pas été, alors qu'ils apportaient la preuve flagrante de l'innocence de l'accusé ? Pourquoi y-a-t'il des zones d'ombre comme l'a souligné le président de la chambre dans les propos recueillis ? Pourquoi un tel manque de clairvoyance et de rigueur ? La jeunesse du juge n'explique pas tout, pas plus que le fait qu'il ait fait ou non son travail... Cette commission est bien là pour apporter des éléments permettant de repenser le système et quelles que soient les avantages politiques que pourront en retirer certains, ce n'est pas là l'essentiel de mon point de vue.

PS : Pour ceux que ça intéresse : L'organisation de la justice en France


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Février 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, tu ne connais rien aux procédures et tu n'es pas le seul....
> Cela fait des années que le "juge" d'instruction ne "met" pas en détention, c'est le JLD, (juge des libertés et de la détention) ...:mouais: C'était après nos chères affaires politico-financières !!!!!



C'est vrai je ne connais rien. Ici ton JLD c'est la " chambre des mises "qui décide ,sur le bien fondé du *rapport de l'instructeur,* de l'incarcération ou non.

*Q:* Puisqu'on n'y connait rien...et qu'apparement tu connais...Sur quel critères est-on "recruté" comme JI ou JLD


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2006)

Voilà, ca reprend comme d'hab. Ca sent la fin.

Parce que dans pas longtemps ca va encore virer à l'engueulade,
Parce que les sujets "ce monde est terrible et injuste, qu'en pensez-vous ?" tournent vite en rond,
Parce que "discuter" de choses terriblement sérieuses par posts interposés entre personnes qui ne se connaissent pas est rarement une réussite.

Je vous laisse le temps de conclure.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Coupable.


----------



## Alycastre (10 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai je ne connais rien. Ici ton JLD c'est la " chambre des mises "qui décide ,sur le bien fondé du *rapport de l'instructeur,* de l'incarcération ou non.
> 
> *Q:* Puisqu'on n'y connait rien...et qu'apparement tu connais...Sur quel critères est-on "recruté" comme JI ou JLD


ICI
 et Là


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ca reprend comme d'hab. Ca sent la fin.
> 
> Parce que dans pas longtemps ca va encore virer à l'engueulade,
> Parce que les sujets "ce monde est terrible et injuste, qu'en pensez-vous ?" tournent vite en rond,
> ...


De toute façon ça fait longtemps qu'on est plus dans le sujet !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'après vous, en cas d'erreur, vaut il mieux mettre un innocent en prison, ou laisser un coupable en liberté ???


 
Je n'ai aucun doute sur la question: je préfère 10 coupables en liberté plutot qu'un inocent en prison.

En en ce qui concerne le fait qu'un juge d'instruction ait répondre de ses actes, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant. Le fait d'avoir de lourdes résponsabilités ne dédoine pas du fait d'avoir a rendre des comptes. Au contraire. La justice est restée trop longtemps opaque et ses représentants trop longtemps au dessus de ceux qu'ils sont censés protéger.
Que ce petit juge ne soit pas le seul réponsable de ce désastre n'enlève rien au fait qu'il ait a s'expliquer. Les autres responsables devront le faire aussi c'est tout.
Quand au reflexes épidermiques de ceux qui se sentent concernés car ils font ou vont faire le même métier, je voudrais leur dire que le corporatisme n'est jamais bon meme si il est compréhensible. On ne défend pas l'image de sa profession en défendant bec et ongles les confrères qui ont comis des fautes. Je suis bien placé pour le savoir de part ma profession. Les medecins aussi se sont cru longtemps au dessus de la mélée et a l'abris du fait d'avoir a rendre des comptes. Les juges leur ont fait comprendre depuis quelques années qu'il n'en était rien. Et meme si ca fait mal au cul au début je trouve que c'est un vrai progrès: on ne peut plus faire n'importe quoi.
Il n'est que temps qu'il en soit de même en matière de justice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est que temps qu'il en soit de même en matière de justice.



Exactement  Si cette commission permet de faire comprendre à tous le fonctionnement et les failles de la justice, c'est-à-dire de supprimer ce qui pourrait ressembler à un certain obscurantisme ce n'est pas plus mal. Après tout, il s'agit tout de même de savoir comment on va permettre à la justice de décider de la liberté des hommes.


----------



## reineman (10 Février 2006)

arf nan ca ferme pas....visiblement.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien placé pour le savoir de part ma profession. Les medecins aussi se sont cru longtemps au dessus de la mélée et a l'abris du fait d'avoir a rendre des comptes. Les juges leur ont fait comprendre depuis quelques années qu'il n'en était rien. Et meme si ca fait mal au cul au début je trouve que c'est un vrai progrès: on ne peut plus faire n'importe quoi.
> Il n'est que temps qu'il en soit de même en matière de justice.


Tu pourras plus me livrer des bonbonnes de N2O ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'après vous, en cas d'erreur, vaut il mieux mettre un innocent en prison, ou laisser un coupable en liberté ???



Ben ... Curieuse question ! Si tu mets un innocent en prison, tu laisses un coupable en liberté, ça va de pair, C.Q.F.D. !  

A moins que tu ne considère qu'il faut mettre tout le monde en prison pour être sur que le coupable y soit ? Le plus simple serait alors de mettre tout le monde en prison dès la naissance, comme ça, plus de problème.

EDIT : L'impression générale qui ressort de l'affaire d'Outrau (c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?), et pas seulement de celle ci, mais elle est exemplaire sur ce point, c'est que la pression médiatique et hiérarchique amène trop souvent des magistrats et des enquêteurs à chercher *un* coupable, plutôt que *le* coupable. Je me souviens d'une affaire de hold up il y a quelques années, où malgré les demandes répétées des avocats, des témoins à décharges dignes de foi n'avaient jamais été entendus, les PV de leurs dépositions jamais pris en compte, et ou il avait fallu les aveux du vrai coupable, arrêté plus tard pour d'autres faits, pour faire libérer après, de mémoire, une trentaine de mois d'incarcération (et sa condamnation en assises, sans appel possible à l'époque, révision obligatoire), un paisible jogger sans aucun antécédent judiciaire, qui passait au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, et ce sur la foi d'un seul témoignage, très approximatif, et pas affirmatif du tout (genre "ça pourrait être cette personne"). Pour pallier à ce problème, il faudrait deux juges d'instruction, un instruisant l'un à charge, l'autre à décharge, et peut-être là, le JDL pourrait éviter une partie de ces erreurs, qui pour les premiers concernés, n'ont rien de "statistique".


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2006)

Ici c'est un peu le problème : il y a tellement "d'innocents" qui postent que l'on se dit qu'ils seraient bien mieux au trou !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Je croyais que les attaques personnelles et la moquerie étaient proscrit du bar


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que les attaques personnelles et la moquerie étaient proscrit du bar



Les attaques personnelles, oui. La moquerie, DocEvil merci, non !


----------



## jahrom (10 Février 2006)

Si ça se trouve Burgaud, il s'est fait violé pendant son enfance...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Hop


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

En tout cas c'est la commune d'OUTREAU qui doit être contente... Bien mauvaise publicité. Peut-être va-t-elle changer de nom comme Bruay-en-Artois qui est devenue Bruay-la-Buissière suite à "l'affaire du notaire" ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Toujours pas de contrepétrie foireuse ? ça brûle là


----------



## reineman (10 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est la commune d'OUTREAU qui doit être contente... Bien mauvaise publicité. Peut-être va-t-elle changer de nom comme Bruay-en-Artois qui est devenue Bruay-la-Buissière suite à "l'affaire du notaire" ?


non rien


----------



## Lamar (10 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

quelques réflexions que je souhaitais partager avec vous :
- il est sûr que la jeunesse et l'inexpérience du juge pour une affaire simple au départ (violences familiales et viol au sein d'une famille, je dis simple parce que cela avait l'air d'être assez courant dans cette juridiction et pas que dans celle là d'ailleurs) qui est devenu une affaire de réseau présumé avec des développements à l'international ensuite, cette jeunesse n'a pas aidé à une résolution rapide et sans erreurs de cette "affaire". La mise en place d'un juge plus expérimenté qui aurait pu superviser son jeune collègue aurait peut-être été efficace. Peut-être pas.
- les doutes du juges ont été présents d'après ses déclarations dès le début, mais ce que faisait remarquer le président de la commission, je crois, c'est que ces doutes n'ont jamais profité aux inculpés, ce qui est bien dommage.
- le juge qui entend des enfants raconter des horreurs, dans quelle disposition d'esprit peut-il être d'après vous quand il reçoit ensuite les personnes dans son bureau. En être humain normal (ce que sont les juges, même si on attend d'eux une sorte de supra-humanité) il doit avoir envie de "punir" ces personnes. De plus le risque de récidive (certains enfants racontant que certains inculpés en rentrant des auditions recommençaient leurs sévices) l'a sans doute conduit à demander l'incarcération de certaines personnes.
Cette histoire est compliquée, mais ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est que j'ai l'impression que c'est le système judiciaire qui est ainsi fait et que les personnes (du côté de la justice) qui sont intervenues sur le dossier n'y sont pas pour grand chose et que d'autres personnes auraient commis les mémes erreurs.

Nicolas

P.S. je suis allé un peu vite parce que c'est l'heure d'aller manger.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de contrepétrie foireuse ? ça brûle là


Je ne fais jamais de contrepéterie foireuse


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons tous compris que tout le monde n'a pas ta rigueur scientifique, ni l'avantage d'avoir un conjoint dans la profession  Pour ce qui est du reste, le problème et bien là justement :  dans l'absence évidente de doute dans la tête des diffèrents intervenants... Alors est-ce une question travail mal fait ? Le dossier contenait tout de même des éléments qui auraient pu créer ce doute... Pourquoi certains avocats se sont plaints d'avoir été obligés de taper du point sur la table pour que les propos des accusateurs de leur client lors des confrontations soient actés ? Pourquoi dans certains cas ne l'ont-ils pas été, alors qu'ils apportaient la preuve flagrante de l'innocence de l'accusé ? Pourquoi y-a-t'il des zones d'ombre comme l'a souligné le président de la chambre dans les propos recueillis ? Pourquoi un tel manque de clairvoyance et de rigueur ? La jeunesse du juge n'explique pas tout, pas plus que le fait qu'il ait fait ou non son travail... Cette commission est bien là pour apporter des éléments permettant de repenser le système et quelles que soient les avantages politiques que pourront en retirer certains, ce n'est pas là l'essentiel de mon point de vue.
> 
> PS : Pour ceux que ça intéresse : L'organisation de la justice en France



Je rapelle aussi que nos gouvernant lance le terme de securité et donc les juges subissent les pressions 

ET puis n'oublions on pas que Burgaud voulais avoir de la promotion et vite:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je rapelle aussi que nos gouvernant lance le terme de securité et donc les juges subissent les pressions
> 
> ET puis n'oublions on pas que Burgaud voulais avoir de la promotion et vite:hein:



Ah.. et tu trouve que c'est des excuses ça? :mouais:

On atteint le niveau -2 de la réflexion là...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah.. et tu trouve que c'est des excuses ça? :mouais:
> 
> On atteint le niveau -2 de la réflexion là...




Jamais dit ça  mais cela fait partie des nombreux element qui font que la justice n'est pas performante:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Jamais dit ça  mais cela fait partie des nombreux element qui font que la justice n'est pas performante:rose:



oui... Ça, et le manque d'attention que l'on porte au niveau en orthographe des étudiants en droit à leur entrée en fac...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> non rien



Je parie que tu allais dire que la commune d'Outreau allait changé de nom et s'appeler Oupaassé.


----------



## boodou (12 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de contrepétrie foireuse ? ça brûle là



allez hop tout le monde AU TROU ! 
comme ça c'est fait ...


----------



## françois25 (12 Février 2006)

pour la contrepetrie foireuse je propose outreau=> ougalllau ogallaou ogall
aou.

Bon serieusement je trouve ca triste.

D'un côté quand des gamins racontent ces horreurs, il  est naturel de se defoncer et de rendre justice. 
Après l'attitude du juge est contestable, mais avec les affaires de pedophilies, il ne souhaitait pas une affaire marc dutroux francaise.... 

Son inexperience lui servira de leçon, c'est malheureux mais bon, faut réparer. Et commencer le deuil pour les familles.

Ca va être dûr, mais je leur souhaite bonne chance.
Cependant, quelquechose qui me fait sourire : la presemption d'innocence ? et le fait qu'un juge, qui est là pour corriger, stopper le mal et préparer la réinsertion, a plutôt prefere enfoncer les gars en ecrivant les scenarios. Inexcusable, même si le sujet est grave.

Un juge se doit d'etre objectif, pas subjectif, et c'est bien là le probleme !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est un peu le problème : il y a tellement "d'innocents" qui postent que l'on se dit qu'ils seraient bien mieux au trou !


De toute façon, tu es *toujours* mieux au trou.


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Février 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> P.S. je suis allé un peu vite parce que c'est l'heure d'aller manger.



... il parait que le juge a mis ça aussi sur l'ordre de mise en détention


----------



## hunjord (20 Février 2006)

françois25 a dit:
			
		

> Un juge se doit d'etre objectif, pas subjectif, et c'est bien là le probleme !


Plutot impartial et intègre...en général c'est ce que l'on apprend dans les manuels d'éducation civique


----------

